# Steam wand leaking



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm trying to "recondition" my old Coffee Deluxe for my son to use and have found that the steam want is spewing water everywhere. The water is coming from the actual nut at the top that connects the steam wand pipe to the machine. I've taken the wand off and tried refitting with PTFE tape on the thread etc but its still leaking. It looks (to my untrained eye) like this is exactly the same fitting as on the classic.

I don't seem to see any form of seal (o-ring) on the end of the tube , is this correct ? Looking at a machine schematic it appears there should be. Does anyone know where I can source one from ?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The "O" ring is more of a very short piece of rubber pipe 3 or 4 mm long try (Gaggiamanualserve) Mark he has spares. Alternative a short piece of rubber tube off a car windscreen washer tube:good:


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> The "O" ring is more of a very short piece of rubber pipe 3 or 4 mm long try (Gaggiamanualserve) Mark he has spares. Alternative a short piece of rubber tube off a car windscreen washer tube:good:


Thanks for the reply El carajillo, are we definitely talking about the same bit ? There is a rubber sleeve/tube section on the lower part of the steam wand that is used to hold the plastic tip/pannarello wand thing in place, but the bit I mean is where the actual metal steam wand pip is inserted into the bottom of the internal brass steam pipe. See #16 on the diagram at http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/coffee97-coffee_delux.pdf


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Thanks for the reply El carajillo, are we definitely talking about the same bit ? There is a rubber sleeve/tube section on the lower part of the steam wand that is used to hold the plastic tip/pannarello wand thing in place, but the bit I mean is where the actual metal steam wand pip is inserted into the bottom of the internal brass steam pipe. See #16 on the diagram at http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/coffee97-coffee_delux.pdf


Yes on mine it is more like a short piece of tube. The other one you referred to is an "O" ring about 10/12 mm


----------

